# Console Wars



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/13)

Sooooo whats your take on the next generation consoles, which one do you want??


----------



## iPWN (24/11/13)

Neither PC gaming FTW !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (24/11/13)

I might end up with an xbox one at some stage. Not a major gamer, but if i do play games i prefer adventure puzzles. Fable and things like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/13)

Haha we are also PC gamers but Consoles are nice for their social aspect - find consoles more sociable than pc  Giz and I are glued to our pc's 24-7 either working or gaming so its a nice break  We just cant decide which one to get - We both xbox fans but the PS does seem intriguing!


----------



## iPWN (24/11/13)

Yeah i hear ya , if i had to pick one it would be PS4 . After Microsoft's flip flopping on the whole always online thing im not impressed.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/13)

iPWN said:


> Yeah i hear ya , if i had to pick one it would be PS4 . After Microsoft's flip flopping on the whole always online thing im not impressed.


 

Haven't they gone back on that? Heard something about it - or I could be imagining it  I have a friend who lives in Canada and is coming over in two weeks was thinking of asking her to bring me one since there is no launch date for the Xbox in SA yet lol it can be her accommodation fees for staying by me hahaha  No just kidding ill pay her but yeah still deciding


----------



## iPWN (24/11/13)

Yeah that's what i meant by flip flopping


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/13)

hahaha oh


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Really wish i could get one of these. Either will do. But i know myself, will spend way too many hours and interfere with my work and sleep, so i have refrained


----------



## eviltoy (18/12/13)

Looks like I'll be getting the PS4


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

i always preferred the PS over the xbox


----------



## eviltoy (18/12/13)

I had the PS3 and the Xbox 360 I preferred the titles overall on the Xbox but then the exclusives on PS3 were also rocking. PS3 controllers gave me cramps though but apparently the newer control is slightly bulkier so might fix that


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

We got the PS4 on launch day we were too impatient to wait for the xbox  I must say I am impressed! Games are just stupidly expensive though :0 and it annoys me to no end that need for speed is no longer local multiplayer I know it has been like this for a while - still irritates me though 

We got the console with need for speed and knack and an extra controller from look & listen


----------



## eviltoy (18/12/13)

Got a buddy who preordered and he is still waiting for his. I call him to laugh at him every day that he doesnt have it yet . Ill be getting mine around feb from the states

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

